# AVGs kostenloser Virenschutz jetzt auch in deutscher Sprache



## Newsfeed (29 September 2008)

Der Software-Hersteller bietet erstmals seinen kostenlosen Virenscanner in deutscher Sprache an. AVG 8 Free schützt zusätzlich vor Spyware und bösartigen Webseiten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

